# $169.00 for an 18" square......



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Tom Struble said:


> I use the factory edge of an old piece of aluminum siding for my square
> 
> *got it marked off in 32nds*



Who marked it?....:whistling:laughing::laughing:

Fine tip Sharpie....:laughing::clap::clap::no:


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

ok..maybe closer to 33rds..sue me


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

It's wood guys.......

Hey,
If it makes you happy,....buy it....:thumbsup:


I just find it rather ridiculous.....


I could find a few more adjectives but well leave it at that....



B,


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

And a square line or edge isn't important?

If it is just wood then trade your olivers for ryobi's, after all were just talking about wood according to you.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Well D, ...keep slinging away.........

You really don't like it when someone doesn't like something you do.....

It's ok...if you like it,...knock your socks off.....and I hope it makes you happy because you sure have been in a craby mood lately....


Look D,

I find it outrageous to pay that kind of money on a square. The domino - Fine,...maybe some other tools...-fine! The cool aid mindset is not with me D,...we all have our own way and more power to you. :thumbsup: Everything in my shop works just fine - even my cheap $28.00 square. But to be totally honest with you, sometimes I use a squared piece of scrap off of my Oliver or the Bosch,............


This comment about measuring to the 64ths write...pure ,unedited BS...

It doesn't go that way and anyone that's been around long enough already knows that,,,,,,,,

Why,...:blink:

Because NONE of the WW machinery/equipment out there, no matter the cost,..is NOT that precise......PERIOD! That is a "FACT"


Keep in mind what your working with "moves"....you better hurry before the humidity hits the fan.......


Just kills me that some will dive onto the BS thinking its going to make everything much better.....and then they tell their other groupie friend and so on and before you know it......according to the group...."THERE Is No OTHER sQUARE".............that's kinda frightening IMPO ......

Festool, Rockler,Woodcraft.......they have followers that treat them almost like a religion....

I'm not one of them.......

And I mean no disrespect to those of you that like them......

We all have our own way....and I respect that.

This is just not one of mine.......



B,


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

PrestigeR&D said:


> Well D, ...keep slinging away.........
> 
> You really don't like it when someone doesn't like something you do.....
> 
> ...



Montague,

I like you better when your drinking...


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Well chatworth,,,,,I'm off duty on that tonight,,,

Not till Friday.....,:laughing:



We all have our own way, as you know G

,,,,I'm used to getting some nasty feedback....it's ok....I expected it....


I was prepared....:laughing:


B,


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)




----------



## J.C. (Sep 28, 2009)

PrestigeR&D said:


> Well D, ...keep slinging away.........
> 
> You really don't like it when someone doesn't like something you do.....
> 
> ...


So what was the point of starting a thread just to bash them? I don't personally know the owner but I'd bet money he's not some millionaire getting a ride to work in a limo every day. 

I also work with CNC woodworking equipment every day and I can state for a fact it is easy to feel a joint that is off by as little as .005"
Wood coming out of a planer and sander can easily be within a few thousandths within it's entire length and from board to board. You should check your machines, you might be surprised how accurate they can be.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

J.C. said:


> So what was the point of starting a thread just to bash them? I don't personally know the owner but I'd bet money he's not some millionaire getting a ride to work in a limo every day.
> 
> I also work with CNC woodworking equipment every day and I can state for a fact it is easy to feel a joint that is off by as little as .005"
> Wood coming out of a planer and sander can easily be within a few thousandths within it's entire length and from board to board. You should check your machines, you might be surprised how accurate they can be.



He must not understand what precision machining entails. All he wants to do is piss on a small american manufacturer that is making precision measuring devices. 

Did you even read how they make it B, or anything about the company?

You setting your machines up with a speed square or a stanley square? How are you checking the infeed and out feed tables on your jointer?


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

My Point JC was i was trying to get over the asinine price they suggested and if you want to call it bashing then YES I am bashing that square....it's "INSANE"! I mean seriously! Almost $200.00 for a f"""king square.....


I'm bending over,....I'm now pulling my pants down and........ - "KISS"!



As far as the CNC machinery, accuracy......it's not perfect...nothing is.....it's never absolutely perfect......but if you want to think that - be my guest...:thumbsup:

A square just needs to be square ..nothing more, nothing less...

Lets agree to disagree and call it a night....ok:thumbsup:

Nothing personal....




B,:thumbsup:


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

it is quite expensive, but so is a titanium hammer, after all one can argue that it's just a hammer. But, if it makes your job that much more more enjoyable / easier, and makes you money, then what the heck.


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Yeah, you should try some of the woodpecker stuff before saying your Chinese square is just fine. Come on B, this is kind of ridiculous coming from you.


I have, and do.

I have a woodpecker router lift mounted in the extension of my table saw.

What I don't understand about this tool, is that the manufacturer had a "perfect" opportunity to market this to the timber frame industry, as well as to the framing industry. Large timbers are starting to become the norm in "higher end remodeling."

C, if it was "geared" differently, I would have no problem using that to cut or layout some of the LVL's or Parallams, I've run through the worm drive over the last 3 years.

... well, whomever the hell they think they are going to market this to.

I reviewed the link, and what I see is a piece of aluminum, that wants to be a large speed square.

To my dismay, there were no markings like that, on the image I saw.

I'm not quite sure, what this tool "wants" to be.

Is it a 18" "corner checker"?

Is it a "rip line" layout tool?

One thing I know, from the pictures...

Sure as hell, isn't an 18" "speed square".

I think this product missed the mark.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Dude, you sound like a douche bag, do you realize that? 

3k for a 50 year old Oliver is asinine. It's no different then you or I charging good money for the service we provide. 

They make limited quantity short run stuff. I am sure if they were pumping them out all day long 365 days a year, the price would be less (if you don't get the box it is less).

You just wanted to piss up a rope because you don't care about decent squares. 

You piss around with all your gizmo's you make, tear them apart and start over, yet complain about an expensive quality tool.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Darce,.....:blink: Is that you typing all that......:blink:




B,


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Sorry, router tables and lifts are all over priced when you could own a small shaper (or a huge one) for the same money


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

I don't know much about CNC machines, but my buddy has a juicy one at his shop, and I'm quite certain it wouldn't take much to fabricate a nice custom square out of aluminum flat stock. Hmmm, I'll have to interrogate him about that.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Sorry, router tables and lifts are all over priced when you could own a small shaper (or a huge one) for the same money


but it's a pain to schlep a shaper to a job site... :blink:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

It's also ridiculous to drag a router table set up to a jobsite.

Few times I needed something that resembled a router table on site, I screwed my old junk pc router to a piece of mdo, screwed a board on for a fence and set the whole thing in a garbage can.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> It's also ridiculous to drag a router table set up to a jobsite.
> 
> Few times I needed something that resembled a router table on site, I screwed my old junk pc router to a piece of mdo, screwed a board on for a fence and set the whole thing in a garbage can.


true, but I've got an old bosch folding router table that hardley takes up any space and is easy to trasport.


----------

